# Ear thermometer - different readings in each ear



## Loui1001

Hi all :flower:

My LO had his first set of vaccinations today and being the neurotic first time mummy that I am I've been keeping an eye on his temperature all day, one ear is reading almost 2degrees higher than the other and I'm not sure which reading to consider most accurate? I've given him liquid paracetamol so hopefully it'll come down again. 

Any help/advice?


----------



## SackBoy

One ear is always higher. If they are both hot consider it a temperature. I normally take from the left side as he seems to always be lying that way when I take his temperature. 

If it's borderline use your judgement. Does LO seem 'right'?


----------



## Loui1001

SackBoy said:


> One ear is always higher. If they are both hot consider it a temperature. I normally take from the left side as he seems to always be lying that way when I take his temperature.
> 
> If it's borderline use your judgement. Does LO seem 'right'?

Thanks hun

he's his usual busy self, a bit more active than usual because it's been a hectic day and he's slept less than usual.

Have just rechecked and got a normal reading on both sides, phew


----------



## Foogirl

If any ear reads over 38 degrees, I'm calling a doctor!


----------



## BabyBoyNYC

ugh we just threw our ear thermometer in the garbage! came to terms with putting it in his rear end for an accurate reading.


----------



## Loui1001

BabyBoyNYC said:


> ugh we just threw our ear thermometer in the garbage! came to terms with putting it in his rear end for an accurate reading.

Seems like that's the way to go for an accurate temp! I think my temp shot up just worrying about it


----------



## Lilly12

BabyBoyNYC said:


> ugh we just threw our ear thermometer in the garbage! came to terms with putting it in his rear end for an accurate reading.

Wss ^^ :thumbup:


----------



## BabyJayne

Use your judgement - but they are supposed to get a slight temperature after injections as this is how they develop the antibodies. You are supposed to leave it at least 6 hours before giving calpol or anything if you can, as lowering the temperature can affect the production of antibodies and lessen the effect of the vaccination. 

Keep an eye on him but I am sure he will be fine. I didn't even check Madeline's temperature after any of her injections as she was absolutely fine in herself x


----------



## SiberianLover

My doctor told me not to use an ear thermometer on an infant so young because the ear canal is too small and the thermometer can't really get in enough to get an accurate reading. She told me the best way is rectally, or under the arm. We do under the arm.


----------



## Foogirl

BabyJayne said:


> Use your judgement - but they are supposed to get a slight temperature after injections as this is how they develop the antibodies. You are supposed to leave it at least 6 hours before giving calpol or anything if you can, as lowering the temperature can affect the production of antibodies and lessen the effect of the vaccination.
> 
> Keep an eye on him but I am sure he will be fine. I didn't even check Madeline's temperature after any of her injections as she was absolutely fine in herself x

This is a good point and is true for any temperature. The temperature helps the body fight an infection and should be allowed to develop, to a point. Some are too quick to get rid of a temperature. Only when it becomes a proper fever should it be reduced.

I should add, the only reason we react swiftly to a 38 temperature is, in our experience, it generally means an ear or throat infection and they tend to become worse quite quickly, and it is almost always in early evening when the doctor is closed, and worse it tends to happen on a Friday!


----------



## My_First

SiberianLover said:


> My doctor told me not to use an ear thermometer on an infant so young because the ear canal is too small and the thermometer can't really get in enough to get an accurate reading. She told me the best way is rectally, or under the arm. We do under the arm.

Agreed, the braun ones actually say not to use until over a year old. Which I didnt know until I bought it! We take the temp from under the arm, or mouth.


----------

